# Wet Food



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi All

Just hoping someone could recommend a good wet food preferably from a can that I can start feeding Nacho. I have looked at NI but it all looks a bit fussy to me. I just want something easy that's not going to go off too quickly but isn't full of additives and crap too.

He still loves his kibble (Burns chicken and rice) but feel I want to mix it up a bit for him. Still worried he is slightly skinny and ALWAYS hungry (or greedy).

Oh and I should mention that I just do not have the freezer space to freeze raw meat etc hence the reason I want something like a canned meat.

Thanks Susie


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi, Wainwrights from Pets at home isn't too bad. That comes in tins and trays. Coco has had their dry food with no problems.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Nature Diet is probably the best wet food and comes in foil trays. It's all natural and dogs usually love it.


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Boo absolutely loves nature diet and she is quite picky, give it a try


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

My Betty was really fussy too and loves her Nature Diet. x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

holicon said:


> Hi, Wainwrights from Pets at home isn't too bad. That comes in tins and trays. Coco has had their dry food with no problems.


Vincent has Wainwrights. They have tins, pouches and trays. 
The pouches are more gravy based and Vincent LOVES them, the trays are dryer and more like pate which Vincent... LOVES (tbh he loves food!)

It's good quality and not full of 'nastys'


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Nature diet from us too!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

We were using naturediet quite happily but have now switched to Natures Harvest and I have to say that whilst she ate quite well and the Naturediet she is loving the Natures Harvest.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

This week I'm pleased to say Miss Fussy Paws is tucking in well to Nature Diet. Simple trays, no mess or fuss and great poops!!!!!! Long may it continue..... Please ..... Pretty please ....


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

Rufini said:


> Vincent has Wainwrights. They have tins, pouches and trays.
> The pouches are more gravy based and Vincent LOVES them, the trays are dryer and more like pate which Vincent... LOVES (tbh he loves food!)
> 
> It's good quality and not full of 'nastys'


Do you mix in some of the pouches / trays with the dry food or do one of the other? I think I will try and give Archie a variety, although someone in a pet shop I visited recently said that dogs like routine and to know what they are getting...however I can't help but feel that I wouldn't want to eat the same thing everyday.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Great advice as always! xx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Clairasol said:


> Do you mix in some of the pouches / trays with the dry food or do one of the other? I think I will try and give Archie a variety, although someone in a pet shop I visited recently said that dogs like routine and to know what they are getting...however I can't help but feel that I wouldn't want to eat the same thing everyday.


To be honest at the moment he's on the Wainwright dry kibble as he's had some anal gland problems (vet had to squeeze them yesterday poor thing) so we've got to keep him on the dry food while his tummy settles.

But yeah, they do different flavours for the trays - Turkey, lamb and chicken and rice. He really like the trays and they're not really soggy so the vet said it's better for his tum than the pouches


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Err how annoying. The closest shop to get Natures Diet is a good 30 minute drive from me and the closest Pets at Home is another 40 minutes. Anyone get their food delivered? I'm in Cornwall.


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

I've had pets at home deliver before as it would cost the same in petrol to get there. Someone recommended Berriwood for Natures Diet. Might be worth a look.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Wainwrights has been a sucess for me depends how near 'the sharp end!' you are if it is worth a trip to stock up, the trays suit mine best.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

S.Claire said:


> Err how annoying. The closest shop to get Natures Diet is a good 30 minute drive from me and the closest Pets at Home is another 40 minutes. Anyone get their food delivered? I'm in Cornwall.


Someone also recommended Swellpets on another thread for me try http://www.swellpets.co.uk/ to compare prices xx


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

I get mine from berriwoods. I have 3 of them on it so order 4 outers at a time which makes it cheaper than i can get it at cost through work and also cheaper than nature diet quoted me for breeders prices!


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

we have had problems with Archie as he was going off his dry food (Arden Grange)

A breeder at the puppy club we go to advised trying mixing it with frozen, minced tripe. He loves it  the frozen tripe smells horrendous as you have to serve it at room temperature. Still, it's packed full of goodness for him and he eats his kibble too no problem.

We are still on the kilo bag we bought as a trial (recommendation is 10% tripe to kibble, so he's on 60g kibble with 6% tripe). It's not a massive bag for the freezer (I totally get that freezer space is always at a premium - ours is too!) and we got it from our local pet store.

Good luck with finding something for Nacho - he is adorable


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Hope I'm not speaking too soon but needed to share this ....... Joy of joy Cara (miss fussy paws) has eaten her nature diet consistently for a week .... Licked clean bowls too!!!

Yeah!!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Kirsty said:


> Hope I'm not speaking too soon but needed to share this ....... Joy of joy Cara (miss fussy paws) has eaten her nature diet consistently for a week .... Licked clean bowls too!!!
> 
> Yeah!!!


Its lovely when they seem to enjoy there food after being fussy isn't it! I only need to say to Betty "is it your breakfast time" and she's off like a shot to wait by her bowl which she NEVER used to do with dry food.

Fingers crossed she continues to like it. I give Betty a number of the different varieties and alternate between them for each new pack in the hope this will keep her interested, and (fingers crossed) 7 months down the line this has worked so far!!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Decision time peoples ...... Do I chances ordering in bulk from Berriewoods or not ... You need to do this to get the best price.... If I do a she goes off it I could start my own shop ...

Praying to the cockapoo chief - please please may she eat this with love for a very long time .... Please xx


----------

